

Nestor Inc. soars 1900% as confused investors try to play the Nest acquisition - brs
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2014/01/15/nestor-inc-soared-1900-as-confused-investors-try-to-play-googles-acquisition-of-nest-labs/

======
johnatwork
A lot of folks are speculating that it's a mistake by investors, but I think
it's a new stock buying algorithm that took the news feed and tried to match
it with a stock name.

